# You might be country if ...



## michickenwrangler

The majority of your clothes come from Tractor Supply

You sign your animals' names on the Christmas card

Your neighbors call to see if the rooster's all right because he didn't crow that morning



Let's add some more!


----------



## chandasue

Dirt is permanently embedded under your toenails.
You have a "nice" vehicle for going places and a second rusty vehicle for hauling animals.
Your kids pee outside, even at the park. (Don't ask...)
Don't bother taking your shoes off inside, your socks will just get dirty.
You know your frost free dates.


----------



## The Egg Bandit

You wake up at 1:30 am when the rooster DOESN'T start crowin'.

Your "nice" vehicle has a bale of hay in the back. (And it smells GOOD!)

You have goat pee on the carpet in your spare bedroom that you haven't had a chance to steam clean since the last baby bailed from the crib when it was too cold to leave them outside overnight and you know it is really stinky, but what could you do.

You have open bags of feed in the kitchen 'cause the rats keep getting into the barn (what are those darn cats doing anyway? Not mousing!).

You have chicks in brooders in three rooms out of six in the whole house.

You tell your doctor you need an appointment "after milking time".

Your "outside shoes" have animal excrement somewhere on them.


----------



## DonnaBelle

You are excited if you find alfalfa hay for less than $10.00 a bail.  

There's straw in the back of your new Toyota Highlander.

You get excited when you get coupons in the mail from any feed store.

You see Hoegger's Supply new catalog, or  any farm related catalog in the mail box.

You make cornbread and put the goat's milk that didn't make cheese in it for the chickens. (and you don't get mad cause you goofed it up)

Your grandson's bar mitzvah is in Dallas and you are dreading spending 3 days in the city in August.

I could go on, but yep, I'm a Okie(transplanted) and proud of it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## lklisk

your 19 74 ford pickup has vines growing on it ( pretty )
  your husband would rather pee outside than in the pot
  you have a bass boat with a computer chair whelded in
 the first thing your g.kids say when they walk in. grandma can I go get the eggs and feed the bunnys?????
  you walk in to the only resturant. for 50 miles and they have their uasual road kill speacial, the waitres shrugs her shoulders when you ask her what it is???!!!
  while driving home from fishing my husband throws on the brakes, stops in the middle of the road. tells me to get out and pick up that roll of duck tape. He did the same thing over a fishing pole. 
       lisa


----------



## lklisk

the folks living near complain because they saw chickens walk into the house.


----------



## glenolam

You wonder what that smell is - and realize the smell is your shirt where the chickens dropped their poo on you from the roosts and the goat kids romped on your back with their dirty feet.

The dogs have their own bed room.

There are random chicken eggs sprawled around the yard.

You take ALL scraps/leftovers home from any dinner outing (be it a friends or restaurant) so the animals have a nice dinner too.

You start furnishing your house with 2nd hand stuff from craigslist because you'd rather spend the money on a new animal.

And, yes, your son whips it out anywhere at any time to pee because "that's what Dad does"


----------



## michickenwrangler

Your 5 yr daughter sees the rooster and hen "sharing a moment" and she says "Mom! Fred's fertilizing some eggs!"

You show a genetics video to a 7th grade science class and there is a section about AI in dairy cows

The 7th graders then explain that the technology they use in said video is outdated and explain what they use on their dairy farm 

Your guest bedroom is a travel trailer on cinder blocks

You take down a tree in your yard and 10 people show up to take wood home for their woodstoves

Your husband wants a bumper sticker for his truck that says "Chicken Man"

YOU are the embarrassing country cousin at family reunions


----------



## lklisk

ohh I love it keep it coming, laghter is the best meicine!
                lisa


----------



## glenolam

Your family asks "What's for dinner?" and you reply "Dunno - who ticked you off the most today - the rooster or the steer?!?" 



			
				michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> YOU are the embarrassing country cousin at family reunions


And all they ask every time they see/talk to you is "What hatched or gave birth this time?"


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven

Lol I think 90% of those are true for us!

And not only do my outside shoes have animal excrement on them but -- once again -- I forgot to change shoes at the door so now my indoor shoes do too. 

Fortunately I adopted a "NO shoes on the carpet" policy years ago. It paid off too ... Well, until a goatling got curious while waiting for her bottle to heat and wandered off towards the cats' room ...

Sigh.


----------



## wYs Ranch

around our place you will always step in something... so we just admit it and warn everyone up front....we're calling our farm the..

*Watch Your Step Ranch!*


----------



## Mea

wYs Ranch said:
			
		

> around our place you will always step in something... so we just admit it and warn everyone up front....we're calling our farm the..
> 
> *Watch Your Step Ranch!*


Love that !!


----------



## glenolam




----------



## SweetDreams

You know you're country...

-When you use the experience in nursing your own kids to milk a sheep....

-When the kitchen table sees more eggs to incubate than to eat....

-When the 2 y.o. DD already knows the what a tractor ride is- and will throw a fit if not allowed a turn....

-When instead of planning a porch or deck, you are wanting to buy lumber for a new coop.....

-When Craigliist is used to price the market for livestock....

-When your "real" job gets in the way of lambing season....

(I could go ON and ON....)


----------



## Iwantgoats

when...
-you can drive a tractor, but not a car
-no matter how hard you try, all you wardrobe ends up being "barn clothes"  
-you use your college savings to buy baby goats 
-you shudder at the though of getting eggs from the store!
-you are taking care of animals IN YOUR DREAMS!!


----------



## Iwantgoats

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> YOU are the embarrassing country cousin at family reunions


 all my family is from NY city and they are almost all rich.  But whenever I go to family gatherings, they always ask about my animals.  City people don't know what they are missing.


----------



## The Egg Bandit

Iwantgoats said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the embarrassing country cousin at family reunions
> 
> 
> 
> all my family is from NY city and they are almost all rich.  But whenever I go to family gatherings, they always ask about my animals.  City people don't know what they are missing.
Click to expand...

Actually, because they ask, there is some wee tiny part of them that DOES know that they are missing something.  Same with the rest of my family.  I am delighted to be the Black Sheep of my family.  (BTW - Anyone know where I can get a black sheep? Gotta have one, it'll be my farm mascot.)


----------



## michickenwrangler

How about a black angora goat? Close enough?


----------



## sunnygoats

- When you hear your husband talking to someone outside and instinctively know he's talking to either the cat, the chickens or the goats.

- When your clothes smell like a barnyard and you think that they really don't smell THAT bad.

- Whe you refer to store bought milk as "that cow stuff".

- When you are having an animated conversation on the little known facts about table eggs and think you are really interesting.

- When you get the feeling that everyone who visits you considers it a field trip.


----------



## Trail rider

When you can understand a auctioneer.

Know when all the livestock auctions are but can't remember a pta meeting.

Won't go to the doctor when almost dying, call a vet when your prized animal gets the sniffles.


----------



## Iwantgoats

Trail rider said:
			
		

> Won't go to the doctor when almost dying, call a vet when your prized animal gets the sniffles.


 I thought I was the only one guilty of that.


----------



## michickenwrangler

You maker your daughter late for school because you have to stop at the vet's first

The local elementary school has a field trip to the dairy farm across the street (next week! DD gets to go! No buses needed)

The vet recognizes your voice when you call


----------



## kapfarm

Your house smells like a chicken coop!

You have manure stuck to the bottom of your church shoes!

Your electric bill skyrockets in the spring instead of winter. (*BIGGG* incubator)


----------



## melissa09

Your 9 yr old daughter is thrilled that she has the most animals in her class because of the 38 chicks you got on Wed..and the 10 other chickens you have.. 
The four dogs you have (and you are giving the female) to your parents so that you can find something to replace it with..( A peacock or peahen) 
The youngens are excited because you got a new rabbit when you got the 38 chicks too.


----------



## parjackson

you'd rather have a gift card to TSC than a new diamond ring...

your husband and little boys have peeing contests out back and you don't have to worry about the neighbors seeing them...

rain clouds make you giddy because you won't have to haul water to the garden and orchard...

your kids would rather run outside and see the critters first thing in the morning than stare at a tv...

your daughter nonchalantly announces to her seldom visiting (city) grandpa that the boy ducks are chasing the girl duck because they want to mate with her...

your 5yo son states that a drake's "genitalia" resembles a gummy worm, and you manage to not spit out the iced tea you were trying to drink...


----------



## michickenwrangler

parjackson said:
			
		

> you'd rather have a gift card to TSC than a new diamond ring...
> 
> your husband and little boys have peeing contests out back and you don't have to worry about the neighbors seeing them...
> 
> rain clouds make you giddy because you won't have to haul water to the garden and orchard...
> 
> your kids would rather run outside and see the critters first thing in the morning than stare at a tv...
> 
> your daughter nonchalantly announces to her seldom visiting (city) grandpa that the boy ducks are chasing the girl duck because they want to mate with her...
> 
> your 5yo son states that a drake's "genitalia" resembles a gummy worm, and you manage to not spit out the iced tea you were trying to drink...




I had to haul water last summer so I know what you mean!


----------



## the funny farm6615

ok i have girls that have no problem with peeing outside.

and regular dinner conversation for us makes family members want to throw up.

my uncle built his oun cannon- yet we are the hicks in the family, becouse we raise 75-80% of our food.(i mostly buy flower and sugar)  {i havent bought store eggs in 2-3 years!}

someone in town was cutting down a tree and when we asked what he was going to do with the wood the kids couldnt belive that he was going to take it to the dump.


----------



## Hollywood Goats

Iwantgoats said:
			
		

> -you are taking care of animals IN YOUR DREAMS!!


Totally! I am always having dreams that I am caring for the animals!


----------



## Iwantgoats

You cut your foot and you are this close to spraying blue kot on it.


----------



## GeeseRCool

You might be country if you fight ganders!


----------



## dbunni

Anybody ever clear an area in a restaurant?  Yea, nothing funnier than a group of dog show people (over 20 breeders, handlers, and judges) invading a restaurant during the Sunday lunch hour!  What?  Guess they were okay with the dogs and bitches, but when we wandered into AI, frozen semen, and breeding issues lunch was over!  OOPS!!!!

The country bumpkins go to lunch in the big city!! ... Oh it was downtown Pittsburgh and we were mostly Cleveland area people!  My daughter, now 17, still giggles about it!


----------



## Nature Watcher

You have a duck with a Stealers bandanna on an nearby telephone pole to keep birds from nesting and beside it is a bird's nest.


----------



## jodief100

When no one at work will touch your milk in the fridge because they are afraid to drink goat's milk.  

When you never have to drive when all your coworkers go out to lunch because your car smells like dog/goat/chicken.

When everyone at the company potluck LOVES what you brought but no one will ask what it is.


----------



## More of a BYC person

When most of your socal conversations relate to your sweet chickens

When you get bored you look up websites about chickens

When most of your clothes have seen a chicken or can expect to

When your idea of "dressing up" involves your "BEST" tee-shirt and favorate jeans.

When you wear blue jeans in the middle of summer and every one else wonders how the HELLO you can stand them

When you get upset if the owl you were so nicely hooting back to finds someone more intersting to hoot at and stalk of mumbling "WHERES MY GUN????"   JK

When your best friend finds you curled up in the corner crying she asks you what was the poor chickies name and when is her funrel...  LOL

When you start to bury your face in your chickens feathers and SMELL her as HARD as you can just because you like that musty chicken smell

When your dad says "i just bought that for you and now its gonna smell like that dog" And you say "that dog has a name ya know" And carry on cuddling her thinking well its gonna happen somtime so why not smell like a dog now


When your calender is FIVE months behind and you look at it and say" OMG thats TOMORROW????"

When you spend more time talking to a chicken than your own family

When   you   have   a   list   of   things   that    make    you   country    this   L O N G


----------



## michickenwrangler

When you plan dinner around what time the hardware store closes

You greet your chickens before your children when you come home from work

You've ever chased deer with a broom because they were in your orchard


----------



## collector

When you buy a giant borrito at the fair and eat it in the poultry barn.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

When you can't resist sneaking in a quick kiss on the lips of your stinky buck when he comes over for a cuddle even though you know EXACTLY what he's done with said lips.

(Not that I would EVER do that... )


----------



## michickenwrangler

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> When you can't resist sneaking in a quick kiss on the lips of your stinky buck when he comes over for a cuddle even though you know EXACTLY what he's done with said lips.
> 
> (Not that I would EVER do that... )


----------



## KellyHM

When you walk into work and say "Sorry I smell like a (male) goat."  
When people at work call your house "chicken land."


----------



## KellyHM

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> When you can't resist sneaking in a quick kiss on the lips of your stinky buck when he comes over for a cuddle even though you know EXACTLY what he's done with said lips.
> 
> (Not that I would EVER do that... )


  Me neither.


----------



## theawesomefowl

When all the photos on on your iPod touch are of your chickens! (that's me!!!)


----------



## Dutchgirl

When you're fine with wearing your fave T-shirt out to the chicken coop

When your daughter embarrasses you by talking about chickens mating in front of her five-year-old cousin from the suburbs.


----------



## aimee

when you go on a vacation and call your horses caretaker and tell them to give your horse a good night kiss for you.


----------



## Dutchgirl

You have a contaminated container of Vaseline (petroleum jelly) in your bathroom closet with a piece of tape stuck to it bearing the words "Roo Goo". It is used on the combs of your poor roosters so that they do not get frostbitten.

(Completely true )


----------



## KristyHall

When a romantic dinner out involves going to a resterant containing the word " Old, Country, Harvest, or Barrel" in the name.

When you know everyone at the feed store by name but non of your children's teacher's names.

When  the smell of manure reminds you to turn the compost.

When you plan your trips around planting season.

Your love gives you a post hole digger for valentines day and its just what you wanted.

When careing for animals as a teenager prepared you for parenthood.

When your animals have more stuff than you do.

When you  can identify every type of wild plant and mushroom, but can't navigate through a big grocery store.

When you don't know how to use a cross walk and argue with the crossing guard about its effectiveness. (i really did that about 4 years ago.)

When you judge your distance by time traveled rather than miles. 

When someone who is giving you directions says " Just past the bent oak tree  but before where that old yellow lab likes to lie." and you know where he's talking about

You get excited when you smell large amounts of manure because you know planting season is near

Rain makes you happy

You own more boots than you do any other shoe

You know what trees make the best fence posts, basketry material, and wood for smoking meats, but you can't name the latest american idol winners

You go to the doctor in boots, mud stained jeans, and an old flannel shirt and get accused by your sister of dressing up and looking pretty ( that actually happened too!)


----------



## Iwantgoats

You might be country if....

You just don't own any "nice" clothes anymore 

You think going to get your doe bred is a class field trip (biology!)

You consider buying an animal feed vending machine to at least make a little money off of all the kids that come to visit!  

You know the difference between a "red neck" and a "hick" 

When a "date" with you spouse means going to the feed store and if things get really romantic, Home Depot


----------



## michickenwrangler

Iwantgoats said:
			
		

> You might be country if....
> 
> When a "date" with you spouse means going to the feed store and if things get really romantic, Home Depot


My husband found this one hilarious because if we DO go out to eat, the Chinese restaurant is right behind TSC and Home Depot is on the way home. We inevitably end up at both after a "romantic dinner"


----------



## samanthaj

lots of these seem to pertain to me!
the random peeing
the smells
the poo shoes
the romantic dinners,but we usually end up at walmart cause by the time we do all the chores,get the babysitter and go to town everything else is closed!
so lets see if i have a few of my own!
when your mom comes over and asks if this is real meat,not deer
you cant have easter at your house this year cause last year there was to much poo in your yard and your rooster wouldnt stop chasing the kids!
when your neice says,aunt samantha has real animals,not stuffed ones!
when your idea of a family day trip usually involves driving somewhere to get animals,or stuff from craigs list or freecyle!


----------



## Dutchgirl

When all or the majority of your time online is spent on BYC or BYH.

When you can recite at least ten rules for caring for a chicken at each stage of it's life (chick, cockerel, roo) but have no idea who "Simon" from Britain's Got Talent is.

When your favorite part of having a "city slicker" over is showing them the flocks of chickens, turkeys, guineas, quail, ducks, and geese, and the herds of cows, goats, sheep, and horses.

When "getting dressed up for church" means putting on your good jeans, clean sneakers, and nice shirt. (True  )

When you dream of writing a book about raising chickens.

When you are willing to sit and carefully clean the dried dirt off a chicken's feet for ten minutes but cannot put up with shoe-shopping for the same amount of time.


----------



## cattlecait

When you are approached at church with the following, "Are you the *insert animal* girl? My kid wants to get into 4-H..."

When you're off at college and order seed and chick catalogs to distract yourself from the fact that you're in an apartment.

When, against your husband's will and best interests, you go ahead and order anything in the seed catalog that says "good for containers" and begin raising corn, lettuce, herbs, radishes, and chili peppers in Rubbermaid tubs in the apartment.

When the dates for "Chick Days" are announced at the local feed store and husband takes away your car keys until its passed.

When you get up at 4a.m. on opening day of deer season in November, get suited up in full camo, pull on your boots, and then realize that you're at college, in an apartment, and your shotgun half-way across the country, not to mention you have no idea where you'd go to shoot a deer after you get in the truck and no, dad didn't get your tags this year. (Yes, I did this. It was a very sad day.)


----------



## kelsey2017

This is what your car looks like, AFTER it has been repaired!  And the duct tape is hiding the fact that the whole headlight is held in place with baling twine, go horse-girl ingenuity!











It has been like that for six months now, the time I hit a deer before and went to the junk yard for a replacement headlight I spent $35 and hit a deer again, same headlight 3 weeks later.  Sticking (no pun intended) with the duct tape!


----------



## PattySh

You might be country if...

All you have in your bookcase is animal/garden related books

the baby goats are playing in their playpen next to the diningroom table

you have a milking machine and canning jars in your bedroom and a bottle of fightback, extra heat bulb and an egg carton of fertile turkey eggs on your dresser

flannel lined barn jeans over the back of your computer chair

shavings in your good car

bag of pig vegies on the kitchen floor

you offer the neighbor kid chicken soup and you run like heck to make sure he doesn't eat from the vat of hot pig slop on the same stove!


----------



## PattySh

you are at a baby shower and your  city slicker sister goes "EEEWWWWWW!!!"  and ears are all over you when you describe in detail untwisting twin baby goats in utero.
(faces were priceless)


----------



## RainySunday

When...
...your three year old daughter insists she is a goat, and gets on her "milking stand (stool)" demanding to be be milked
...the same 3 yr old brings a toy bird up to you and asks you to pet the bird, you comply, then the child says, "Let's check her vent now" and turns the toy over to look at the under/backside, then says, "Yep, she looks pretty spiffy now!"


----------



## Bimpnottin

- when you can hear the tommy cats and the girls going at it at 3 a.m. (why is it always 3 a.m?) and you hear your 4-year-old daughter sleepily say, "we're going to have kittens soon" 

 - when the neighbors on the big farm are spreading manure from the liquid tanks and instead of saying "EWWWWW" my kids say that the corn should be extra tall this year

- when your kids think that the nuggets Grandma makes from their rabbits taste better then chicken nuggets anyday

- you search Craigslist for animals, even though you're not set up for them, yet, and try and figure out how long it would take to be ready.  (Man, if only I had more room, I would have gotten that herd of Nubian does, husband might have killed me, but I was this{} close....


----------



## farmchick

GeeseRCool said:
			
		

> You might be country if you fight ganders!


AGREED!


----------



## christy_was_here

You plan your finances around what you want out of the Premier and Jeffers catalogs.
Hatchery catalogs make you squeal with glee!
You enjoy the smell of horse manure mixed with hay.
You have chicken eggs coming out of your ears, a broody sitting on more, and are planning a new chick order.
Lowes and Tractor Supply are your two favorite stores.
Your ducks meet you in the drive when you pull in.
You spend way too much time telling people about the animals, their health, and behaviors not realizing they really could care less.
You stop to help a farmer whose heifer got loose and happened to have a halter and lead in the trunk of your car.
You do not own any 'good shoes'.
New boots make you giddy.
You spend too much time checking out the farm and garden section on CL just in case you find a critter that would be just perfect for your farm.
You can't wait to turn the ground over and get the garden started because you miss FRESH VEGGIES after eating preserved and processed food all winter.


----------



## christy_was_here

Bimpnottin said:
			
		

> - when your kids think that the nuggets Grandma makes from their rabbits taste better then chicken nuggets anyday


My Grandaddy raised rabbits and we ate fried and bbq bunny all the time when I was little. Rabbit meat is AWESOME!


----------



## farmchick

You might be country if your reading this post!


----------



## terrilhb

If all your friends and family get tired of hearing about dogs, chickens and goats. And people laugh at you for making chicken saddles for your hens.


----------



## PattySh

The baby turkeys are  hatching and chirping in the incubator on your kitchen table (along with seeds to plant, a chicken catalog and book and collars for the new "kids"( and you're eating dinner at the couch.

You have a brooder set up on the dresser in your bedroom.

The monitor in the livingroom is playing "goat tv".  Next episode up new babies due April 6 and 8!

Parts of the milking machine dangles above the kitchen sink on a hook.

Baby goats are enjoying their hay by the woodstove (in a puppy playpen).


----------



## terrilhb

Got a new one. You go to the doctor and they ask if you exercise. Yes. What do you do. Take care of animals. That is not exercise. Than you carry water, lift 50lb bags, chase goats, chickens, clean brooders, coop and goat pens. Ok it is exercise


----------



## christy_was_here

You go over to your Mom's house for family dinner and you can't eat on the dining room table cause it's covered in planting cups with seeds germinating for the garden.


----------



## PattySh

LOL that's next in my house!!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

If .... all you talk about is chickens and the people listening are about to fall asleep :


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Got a new one. You go to the doctor and they ask if you exercise. Yes. What do you do. Take care of animals. That is not exercise. Than you carry water, lift 50lb bags, chase goats, chickens, clean brooders, coop and goat pens. Ok it is exercise


I KNOW RIGHT? i mean if the good doc wants to come see my "not excersices" for him/herself then by all means! i've had people come over and just walk with me as i did chores (not even carrying nothing or helping, and only standing there if i have to chase somethin) and they say how tired they are.  when the doc tells that aint excercise i laugh in their face and say "i'm big, ya i kinda noticed. if i *did not* do the farm chores then i'd likely weigh about 600 pounds if i ate the same amount. so *yes* it *is* excercise..." needless to say doctors and me dont see eyes to eye.


how about:

people come over and you have to explain why your 8x4 ft wide dining table is in the corner under the window and covered with cups, egg cartons, and seedling trays full of soil. 

when you're asked what you're putting in your garden you ask if they really want the full list and you just hand em a notebook page listed front and back. 

your extended family "boasts"  on how you call them all at the birth of every animal and tell them the sexes and colors and that you're loading the pics to facebook right now so they can see 

about 90% of your facebook posts are about your animals, farm machinery, etc.

98% of your facebook pics are of your farm and animals.

you watch old western movies and yell "OOOOHHHHH REWIND! REWIND! DID YOU SEE <insert farm tool, implement, etc.> ?!?!"

people call you a hermit or stuffy and say you never talk to people. then you talk to people and they glaze over like amber when you start chattering about your goat that just kidded, the rabbits that are gettin about big enough to wring, how your fence for your cows went out and you had to herd em back from the neighbors yard.... (you usually get a reaction such as this:   hee hee )


----------



## Mamaboid

When the Dr. tells you you have to have surgery to repair the hernia you got lifting bags of feed, and you tell him, " it has to be done right away because I have does that will be kidding in early January."  (I fully expect to have this exact conversation tomorrow afternoon when I go to the Dr.) 

When you spend hours on the computer looking under headings like goats for sale, chickens for sale, goat birthing videos and hooking up your "old" laptop in the goat birthing stall so you can "keep an eye on the girls". 

When you tell your family not to get you anything for Christmas, just give me money cause I need a new incubator, and I am saving for another buck. 

when you haven't used a real coffee cup in over a year because you use insulated ones so you can take it to the chicken coop with you.

when you sit in the chicken coop and eat your lunch because you are trying to figure out which one of them dern chickens are breaking the eggs. 

when you tell your poor husband who has worked for 3 years to turn the yard and fields into his own private golf course that " that whole area over there needs to be fenced because the goats need more room".....aaannnndddd he says "ok, we can do that".


----------



## larryj57

you know you're country when you use the left side of your desk at "the Office " to start seedlings for the spring garden, and have to explain to the Boss the difference in all the tomato plants you have in the corner pots.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Got a new one. You go to the doctor and they ask if you exercise. Yes. What do you do. Take care of animals. That is not exercise. Than you carry water, lift 50lb bags, chase goats, chickens, clean brooders, coop and goat pens. Ok it is exercise


 So very true!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> When you tell your family not to get you anything for Christmas, just give me money cause I need a new incubator, and I am saving for another buck.


HAAA!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

You have to fins hotels that will allow your dogs to go, if not you don't go. When your kids, and dogs go to G'ma and Papa's house, you have instructions for both!  You have two pairs of boots. One to go outside with and the other to go up to the farm store with.


----------



## redtailgal

When your neice comes to visit and sees mud in the floor...........and stops to ask if its mud or poop.

or

You go to Church on Sunday morning, dressed in your Sunday best, only to open your Bible and have a wad of hay fall in your lap.
(yes, true story.  I think it was a practical joke from one of my sons)


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

redtailgal said:
			
		

> When your neice comes to visit and sees mud in the floor...........and stops to ask if its mud or poop.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You go to Church on Sunday morning, dressed in your Sunday best, only to open your Bible and have a wad of hay fall in your lap.
> (yes, true story.  I think it was a practical joke from one of my sons)


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

You go to the store to buy stocking stuffers and you make sure to buy thing's for the kids, hubby, dogs, and guinea pigs


----------



## Queen Mum

When you have a cheese cooler in your bedroom next to your bed.

When every time you go to the hardware store you see the possibilities for building a new device for making your animals barn "work more efficiently" from PVC pipe.

When your kids ask you what you want for a holiday gift and you say, "Hoof trimmers!  Jeffers catalog, page XYZ,  item number  z123456".


----------



## Crazy Acres

You go to church and near easter you bring in 'easter basket stuffers' because you can autosex your chicks and you only wanted hens this hatch. 
It's illegal to have friends over for dinner because you slaughter your own food.
Again; The easter bonnet you're wearing wakes up and crows when a hymn begins...
You have baptised all of your barn cats (true story) and you've married 2 breeding pairs of ducks (also true story). In all serious-ness, too! (ahh, childhood on the farm)


----------



## Crazy Acres

You're Christmas lists typically include roosters, sheep, rolls of fencing, etc.


----------



## Crazy Acres

When you recognise six seasons: - Winter - Breeding - Hatching - Summer - Harvest - Christmas -
You watch beverly hillbillies and you don't find it in the least bit unreasonable.


----------



## Crazy Acres

Someone asks what brand of incubator you have, and you respond 'Pekins'.
Everything you own is made of Iron, Leather, Wood, and Condensed Genetic Data.
Someone asks you if you have any lightbulbs, and you hand them a garlic clove.


----------



## pattonfarm

If your farm animals think they are people


----------



## Crazy Acres

Iwantgoats said:
			
		

> You know the difference between a "red neck" and a "hick"


Yep, I know the difference: Rednecks are the subspecies southwest half of the continent and hicks are from the north east. Yokels are there crossbreds.


----------



## EllieMay

You go to the store in the city and happen to look down at your shoes and there are FEATHERS stuck to the bottom of your shoe!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_(. . . go ahead, ask me how I know . . .)_    :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

KellyHM said:
			
		

> When you walk into work and say "Sorry I smell like a (male) goat."


I had to tell my city cousin that and I was PROUD TO SAY THAT. I LOVE SAYING THAT. Boy she is MISSING OUT.


----------



## HankTheTank

I never apologise for smelling like goat, I just let other people enjoy the aroma! And I can't apologise at work anyway, seeing as I work on a goat farm....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

When you can say to CEO's of multi- million dollar companies- 

"It will be so nice to have you over for dinner, but I must warn you and suggest you wear barn shoes", and they go silent for a moment, then ask "Barn shoes?" and you reply very seriously, "Yes, you dont want to get poop on your nice shoes, do you?" 

Luckily most of those folks are pretty cool!


----------



## Dapplepony

When your younger neighbor asks after a short field trip to the local barn to buy wood shavings, 

"How did the baby horse get inside the mama horse?" and, being only four years older, you give a clipped (So her mom doesn't kill you) explanation of horse breeding.


----------



## Erins Little Farm

Oh my gosh this is hilarious yet true!!!!


----------



## Lothiriel

When you're late for church on Sunday morning and when you get there, they want to know what kept you so long. You tell them you needed to breed your cow and had to wait for the AI tech to come out. A brief silence... and then the worship leader (man in his 20s) asks, "What's AI??"


----------



## Erins Little Farm

When you go into town wearing tee shirts jeans and boots 

When your late for a party saying I had to band lambs tails

When  something stinks and it turns out it's you since you've been out with the hens and sheep all day


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

If.... You never stop talking about goats and you turn every conversation to goats.

Someone: "Well I went shopping yesterday and,"

Me: "I found this awesome buck goat soap at TSC"
Me: "Speaking of bucks, I blah blah blah buck blah"
Me: "I also was on BYH and found this great thread on" 

I just love them so I'm always thinking of them. 

edited cause I'm typing real fast and I miss typed something.


----------



## Erins Little Farm

That's me but talking about chickens and sheep instead  Literally everywhere I go a conversation about my chickens is sure to follow


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> That's me but talking about chickens and sheep instead  Literally everywhere I go a conversation about my chickens is sure to follow


Yep. It's chickens or goats. Or my future farm. I Can't help IT!


----------



## Erins Little Farm

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Erins Little Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me but talking about chickens and sheep instead  Literally everywhere I go a conversation about my chickens is sure to follow
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. It's chickens or goats. Or my future farm. I Can't help IT!
Click to expand...

Same here!!!! I talk about my _plans_ for my farm often too!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> Same here!!!! I talk about my _plans_ for my farm often too!


Yes. And breeds and milking and hatching eggs and correcting them on all the "city view" they think about farm animals and how they're wrong!


----------



## Erins Little Farm

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Erins Little Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!!!! I talk about my _plans_ for my farm often too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. *And breeds and milking and hatching eggs and correcting them on all the "city view" they think about farm animals and how they're wrong!*
Click to expand...

Definitaly what I do!!! Some people have no clue how the farming really works!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erins Little Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!!!! I talk about my _plans_ for my farm often too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. *And breeds and milking and hatching eggs and correcting them on all the "city view" they think about farm animals and how they're wrong!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitaly what I do!!! Some people have no clue how the farming really works!
Click to expand...

Yes. Your so right. They think farm animals are all like in the movies. Chickens are ALWAYS broody and mean and goats eat everything
AND buck. I thought so too. Till BYH!


----------



## michickenwrangler

You go into Tractor Supply to buy ONE thing and you come out with over $80 worth of stuff, and of course you forgot the thing you wanted in the first place!

On popcorn day at school, they give you the leftovers, "Here, your chickens can have this."

Your whole 8th grade class gets off on a tangent about whose hens are broody and who has chicks

You introduce yourself to your new neighbors as "We're the ones with the roosters."

You realize that your horse's stall has more square footage than your bedroom


----------



## idy

if you clean the chicken coop barefoot 

if everyone at youth group calls you the crazy animal lady

if you paint your nails brigh b- oh wait that goes on my list of why I am a city slicker


----------



## capretta

... someone says 'kid' and you think of your expecting does at home
... the bank teller asks how the chickens are every time you go to the bank
... your hens' nails are painted (or maybe that's just me XD)
... its halfway through the day when you realize your still wearing mucking boots


----------



## Mamaboid

you turn down invitations to go out for a meal because the people who invited you don't talk about goats or chickens so you don't have anything to talk about.

you read something and have a problem with the word does.  It does not mean does when you read it, it always comes out does. and then the sentence does not make sense.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> you read something and have a problem with the word does.  It does not mean does when you read it, it always comes out does. and then the sentence does not make sense.


 I know!!! I *DOES* know what yah talking bout!


----------



## capretta

The Egg Bandit said:
			
		

> Iwantgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the embarrassing country cousin at family reunions
> 
> 
> 
> all my family is from NY city and they are almost all rich.  But whenever I go to family gatherings, they always ask about my animals.  City people don't know what they are missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, because they ask, there is some wee tiny part of them that DOES know that they are missing something.  Same with the rest of my family.  I am delighted to be the Black Sheep of my family.  (BTW - Anyone know where I can get a black sheep? Gotta have one, it'll be my farm mascot.)
Click to expand...

Get up here to Idaho! Some people the next 'town' over breed Black Welsh Mountain sheep!! I want one so bad.... I wonder if they get along with goats...


----------



## EllieMay

you pull a baby lamb out of momma and you don't have to be a Veterinarian to do it.


----------



## redtailgal

Your brother comes to dinner and when handed his steak says "did this have a name?"


----------



## Fierlin

That is a good one, you guys are really quite funny. 

(Sorry, I don't have anything else to add to this thread, I'm not a country folk )


----------



## silky_3699

You wake early in the morning to a herd of an infinite number of animals.

You kiss your pigs.

You wear thongs (flip flops) a lot.

(The last one applies to my sort of country people


----------



## silky_3699

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Your brother comes to dinner and when handed his steak says "did this have a name?"


 Wow, that is a really good one!!!


----------



## michickenwrangler

You go to Home Depot and a woman asks a Home Depot employee a question, but before the employee can respond, 5 locals jump in with their advice (one of them your boyfriend)


----------



## ILuvSheep

You keep on talking, and talking, then you realize and say "Gosh, you have no idea what a mille fleur d'uccle is, or anything I'm talking bout is do you?"

Or, you ask you friend and question, and the pause, pondering the thought you just said 'y'all' 

OR, (my fav) You go to your feed store, and the emloyee there says "Hey Carrie, hows the chicks doing? Is the duck doing well?" (reffering the to the half grown duck we bought there once)

Or (kinda like the last one) an adult asks a question and before the employee can respond the 11 year old says the answer, along with 5x extra more info then needed, and ended up some how to saying "And thats where all duck breeds come from except the muscovy, who.." and then the adult walks away, confused


----------



## HankTheTank

You can identify each of your goats by the sound of their voice


----------



## Vickir73

it's your time to drive at lunch and when your city friends (cause you work in the city and live 100 miles away in the country) get in your car they ask "what's that smell?  where you hauling feed again?"

when your single wide trailer needs a bigger living space added, but you expand the chicken coops and goat barn first.


----------



## EllieMay

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> it's your time to drive at lunch and when your city friends (cause you work in the city and live 100 miles away in the country) get in your car they ask "what's that smell?  where you hauling feed again?"
> *when your single wide trailer needs a bigger living space added, but you expand the chicken coops and goat barn first.*


.












                                                                                                                                            .


----------



## HappyFamilyFarm

you get excited when your better half gets a job at TSC, not for the pay check but for the discount.
you drive by a construction site and stop to ask if you can have the scrap wood.
when the foreman of construction sites knows your truck and waves you down to get scrap wood.
the glazed over look people give you when you talk about your animals but you keep going because you love them so much.
the surprised look people give you when they find out your goats have no ears (LaMancha)


----------



## Southern by choice

when Duck Dynasty is your favorite show!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

When don't even mind that you spend last Saturday night washing layers of urine off of your Nigerian buck's legs and '"equipment" and coating him with diaper cream.


----------



## jodief100

When you drive your truck to work with a trailer load of hay to deliver after work and everyone in the shop knows whose truck it is.

When your boss gives you his car to drive to take customers out to lunch because your car smells like a barn.   

When you have your own shelf in the community fridge at work for all the egg deliveries.


----------



## Southern by choice

I gotcha pearce! 

There might be something wrong with this.... I have on camouflage sweatpants, duckboots, coat ,buck stinky sweatshirt, and I see nothing wrong with it :/  BUT other people look at me kind of  funny.


----------



## CocoNUT

When you have your office cubicle COVERED in photos of your farm animals...including your child with her Turkey, the goats on the playset, the dog, the barn, the chickens, guineas, etc. When your coworkers come around and make the mistake of commenting on your photos...you go on a 20 minute "show and tell" of naming every animal and exactly what you love about them! Of course they duck away while your back is turned...and then rarely ever talk to you again. (Although they go on and on about how they buy organic eggs and veggies at the store and blah blah blah....but NEVER ask you!)

Or a coworker outright informs you they are a PETA cardholding member...when you mention your 'farm'...and you just go "oh" and walk away...cause they stated all farms are inhumane and dreads the fact that eating eggs is required due to their protein deficiency (but buys eggs from the STORE!). I'm evil for keeping chickens and having dairy goats... Did I mention this coworker wears wool and leather products? Ironic isn't it?!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HAHA I love the first one!!

aaarrrrgg PETA I swear they are all evil people. They have no idea about anything and just want to make themselves look like a bunch of freaking idiots!!
Did you know they wanted to put a sign up to commemorate the stupid fish that died when a truck crashed that was carrying them?  But they care nothing about human suffering or death. Nope, just animals. PETA and all it's people go on that list where the world would be better off without.


----------



## Southern by choice

I'm all for PETA....*P*eople *E*ating  *T*asty *A*nimals that is!!!!!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

There had been several articles written about their actual adoption numbers...pretty abysmal. They're a lobbying organization...NOT the SPCA or an adoption type organization. They use the donations they receive SPECIFICALLY to continue their media/celebrity campaign. They're entitled to their opinions, however, I am entitled to mine. It's when groups get militant, that's when I have a problem. 

It reminds me of watching the protestors outside of Macy's in Chicago with their signs:  "FUR is MURDER," "Fur is EVIL."  I'm on the bus going down the street watching these people...and when I INNOCENTLY stated "Nice LEATHER boots, belts and jackets people" (this was in November)...most of the people in the PACKED bus started laughing out loud. Apparently I was the ONLY one who seemed to notice that their mantra was "Fur is Evil, but leather looks good!"  I made a few friends on the bus that day. I was only observing the hypocracy...


----------



## CocoNUT

My husband has a shirt that says "Can vegetarians eat Animal Crackers?"


----------



## Southern by choice

You might be country if.....

 You are all dressed up to go to your family's (kin folk) house for Thanksgiving dinner and your late so you high-tail it over there in your John Deere Tractor!

Actually saw this yesterday! I couldn't believe how fast the tractor was going!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## HappyKnook

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Your neighbors call to see if the rooster's all right because he didn't crow that morning
> \


That's too cute


----------



## HappyKnook

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You might be country if.....
> 
> You are all dressed up to go to your family's (kin folk) house for Thanksgiving dinner and your late so you high-tail it over there in your John Deere Tractor!
> 
> Actually saw this yesterday! I couldn't believe how fast the tractor was going!


I can imagine my old neighbor doing that back when I lived in Mississippi.


----------



## Southern by choice

DH tells me that on his way into work (pays for the farm :/ )  he hears on the radio that a certain road is all backed up because there were "hay bales allover the road"... DH wonders... squares or rounds?  if I turn around now I can be there in 7-10 minutes. Then figured ... nope they'll be gone before I get there, who wouldn't be grabbing hay.


----------



## goodolboy

Yea, he was right, I already picked it up


----------



## Southern by choice

I reminded him... it'd be like stealing... he said .. oh, yeah :/


----------



## The Lone Cowboy




----------



## little farmer

You might be country if ...

You wake up before the sun so that you can do all the animals before school
You're always thinking of more animals that you want to get
There's a SPS in your yard (Sacred Peeing spot)
When all your shoes have been in chicken poop
when you're dared to eat snow that's been in mud, and you do


----------



## michickenwrangler

Your 2nd best pair of jeans has placenta stains on them.

Your 1st best pair only gets worn at Christmas and weddings


----------



## HorseCrazy

You might be country if...
Someone says that you should stay away from that area ("it's cow country!") and you immediately start going there(True!)
You bring your chickens in the house
You enjoy the fresh morning air intermixed with the smell of manor
You came from Texas. You're absolutely country.


----------



## michickenwrangler

You pull the kids out ofschool ona nice day to take them horseback riding, but tell them to "try and go"  to school when they have a cold.

When the vet's office calls about an appointment, the receptionist says, "Wow. I was able to dial your number without looking."


----------



## norseofcourse

When you reach into your pocket at work and pull out a kernel of corn.

When people think you work at Tractor Supply because you can tell them where just about anything is, and answer their questions.

When you send an email birth announcement (with pictures) of your newest lamb to everyone in your department (hey, they do it for the human babies!).

When you use your portable corral to fence in an area of your yard so your pony can eat it down, because you haven't gotten it mowed yet.

When you not only eat a food item after picking a stray animal hair off it, but you can also identify which animal said hair came off of.


----------



## Southern by choice

All so true!


----------



## Rocco

Before breakfast you have already pulled a deer out of a fence, chased a snake from the chicken yard, picked tomatoes and added fuel to the tractor.

Your second car is a John Deere

You always have alfalfa treats in one pocket.

Someone asks to see a picture of your kids...and you automatically show them baby goat pictures!


----------



## Southdown

These are all so great!  I can relate to many of them.

The majority of your facebook posts are of your animals.  Yup.
Definitely no "nice" shoes.  
Your real job really does get in the way of lambing season.  
Electric bill is the highest in spring from the heat lamps!

Some new ones:
You ramble on to co-workers about animal healthcare and animal breeding.  They look at you in amazement.  
You know more about animal healthcare than your veterinarian.
You haul animals home in a homemade trailer pulled with a car.
Your daily outfit is coveralls and when someone's kid is over they ask you, "Why do you always wear coveralls?"
Underneath your coveralls is "outside" clothes.  Actually, your entire closet is "outside" clothes.  No nice clothes.
Your down time is browsing the farm and garden section on craigslist.
You spend the winter buying seeds and planning your spring planting.  
You base your vacation time from work to allow for planting and harvest.
Your can discuss anything farm related for hours.
You love the sound of a rooster's crow.
Your spend more on animal feeds than you do on groceries for yourself.
You bale ditch hay until midnight because the rain is coming.
You have a large collection of animal supplies: sheep shears, hoof trimmers, needles, syringes, medications, supplements
Your Christmas card is pictures of all your farm animals and you don't have any nice pictures of the humans.


----------



## Southern by choice

Southdown too funny! 

I look at my old _louis vuitton_ handbag and think that could have bought quite a few really nice goats!


----------



## Southdown

Another one:
You name your farm animals after country music singers.  (I have a lamb named Merle.)


----------



## norseofcourse

Southdown said:


> You haul animals home in a homemade trailer pulled with a car.



Or, you just skip the trailer and haul your new sheep home in your car!




 

And just FYI - a young ram pees a LOT during a four hour car trip! LOL


----------



## bonbean01

If you have a broom beside your car to brush off goat turds before leaving for work every morning...only had a goat many years ago, but that was the routine


----------



## Southdown

We did three sheep with the trailer, so we couldn't fit them all in the car.  But we were quite the sight.  We had a cop follow us a ways, but never pulled us over.  Maybe he thought we were entertaining.


----------



## AshleyFishy

You have ever stuck a barely alive frozen animal in you oven to defrost it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

You might be country if....
You put on your best pair of overalls, your Santa hat, and drive your fully restored, antique Farmall tractor in the Zebulon, NC Christmas parade.

I might be getting old, if I drove one just like it before it was an "antique".


----------



## Southdown

AshleyFishy said:


> You have ever stuck a barely alive frozen animal in you oven to defrost it.


And called in to work so you could stay home to do it.


----------



## Southdown

OneFineAcre said:


> You might be country if....
> You put on your best pair of overalls, your Santa hat, and drive your fully restored, antique Farmall tractor in the Zebulon, NC Christmas parade.
> 
> I might be getting old, if I drove one just like it before it was an "antique".
> 
> 
> View attachment 286


Love it!


----------



## Southdown

If your chicken coop is better insulated than your house.


----------



## Kitsara

If you choose your clothes by asking yourself if it's goat edible or not.


----------



## Southern by choice

When you are outside with your pups at night and the turkey flies down off the roof of your house... and it's normal.


----------



## Azriel

You go to an auction a few towns over, buy a yearling bull, haul him home in your van and wonder why all the town folk are pointing at you as said bull is hanging his head over your shoulder as you drive.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## goatboy1973

We had one just like it growing up. The M's are huge and this is the 1st tractor I ever drove. Ours was a 1949 and my great grandfather  and his brother went in together and bought the M and a cub as a package deal. Good lookin' tractor.


----------



## LadyCedar

When someone slips you store bought eggs or milk, and you can't get em down!


----------



## SA Farm

- you're driving home with a box full of ducks in the backseat and someone in the next lane tries to take a picture!
- you have about 10 folders of farm animal pics on your computer and 1 of people.
- you go out and feed and water all your animals before you even consider eating breakfast for yourself.
- you're dropping a goat off at its new home and it's loose in the backseat of your car and all you hope is that it doesn't pee, but you don't care if it poops.
- you're willing to drive 8 hours to pick up a new animal, but you hate driving the 1 or so to visit friends/family.
- you don't want to go to family gatherings because you have chicks hatching or a goat kidding.
When you read through 16 pages of You Might be Country if.... and you can still think of some answers! lol


----------



## Southern by choice

ALL of those are so true! Had me LOL!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

_"you're willing to drive 8 hours to pick up a new animal, but you hate driving the 1 or so to visit friends/family"_

Guilty...


----------



## Southern by choice

I don't mind the hour or so drive IF they have goats.


----------



## jk47

If you get manure or pee on your pants  and every one around you freaks and your responce is it happens and  you can clean them later after your done but that may  be because I'm in high school


----------



## doodlelover

Instead of "How are you doing?" any time you see friends/family/coworkers, the question is

"How are the animals?"


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn

If your favorite shirt is a flannel plaid

When your house is struck by lightning and your first thought is
"did it strike the rabbit shed too?"


----------



## Baymule

My cell phone is full of animal pictures.
Showing said pictures to DD's friend when gently chided "Most grandparents have pictures of their grandchildren in their phones".
Scroll through phone pictures.....
THERE! here's a picture of grand daughter holding a chicken!

Asking strangers if they want to see a picture of my spotted ass and it is a picture of my donkey.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Guilty....


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

This has been great for a laugh.  I can't believe how many of these I can relate to.  Wanted to add a couple:

You might be country if:

- You don't scream when a rat runs across your path in the barn (even though you hate rats), because you know the barn cats will make quick work of it (which they did ).

- Your company that is sleeping over comments, "Your dogs sure bark a lot."  You proudly say, "They're supposed to - they're chasing off coyotes, other dogs, skunks, possums, and other things that can hurt the livestock and chickens.  We have coyotes run along the back fence line all the time, but we've never lost a goat!"   I chuckle to think how annoying I used to think night-time dog barking was before I had LGDs.  Now it's music to my ears.

- You're more proud of the fact you trained your guinea fowl to eat out of your hand than anything you accomplished at your 'real job' for the past week.

- Your family gets excited when DH finds a photographer friend that will take the family Christmas pictures at the farm, because then you can include a bunch of the animals.

- You get fence envy...in fact, you find you've thought about fencing probably 100X more in the past 3 years you've lived in the country, than in the rest of your life combined.

- You have as much (or more) hay/straw in your dryer lint trap as lint.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Baymule

Chicken poop is worth it's weight in gold.

You U-turn for bags of leaves.

And on that fence envy.......a BIG FAT YES!!! And DRIVEWAY ENVY TOO!!!

And BARN ENVY!!

I have piles of lumber and used tin in the garage for my "someday" barn (that actually is fixing to happen) and can't get the vehicles in the garage (2-car)


----------



## Mfrantz

if you have chicken poop on your front porch, back porch and almost every where else

if the main way your dogs get stinky is rolling in manure


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

If you plan the rest of your life around kidding/lambing season. 

True story - I had one of my girl friends who wanted to make concrete plans to get together and I told her that unless she wanted to come out to the farm for dinner, movies or games (which could possibly be interrupted by assisting a goat birth), we had to do whatever we were doing at the beginning of March or sometime after mid-April, because concrete plans don't happen during kidding season.


----------



## Southern by choice

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> If you plan the rest of your life around kidding/lambing season.
> 
> True story - I had one of my girl friends who wanted to make concrete plans to get together and I told her that unless she wanted to come out to the farm for dinner, movies or games (which could possibly be interrupted by assisting a goat birth), we had to do whatever we were doing at the beginning of March or sometime after mid-April, because concrete plans don't happen during kidding season.


Same here!


----------



## GLENMAR

I don't mind putting on a glove and collecting fecal samples from the goats for egg counts, but I don't have human kids,
and the idea of changing dipers.


----------



## chiques chicks

You go at tractor supply and they are having pet photo day and ask you to run home and get a chicken because the photographer wants to add it to their portfolio.

If you're in tractor supply and someone asks the staff a question, they tell them to go talk to you.

You do a show at tractor supply and come home with extra animals.

The clerk at tractor supply gives you heck for not waving when they passed you the other day in a country road.

You work a dirty sweaty job and take a shower before going so you don't "offend" anyone.

Your feed store bill is 4x your grocery bill.

You ask a neighbor to pick something up for you after work, since they work close to where it is, and there only questions are animal? What kind? You tell them goats and they reply sure. And they are a college professor with a nice new SUV.


----------



## chiques chicks

Your neighborhood picnic is interrupted by a calving, and everyone, including children, grab what's needed and helps.


----------



## Godsgrl

You have an accident in the yard, and end up on crutches. You then have to explain to everyone it's animal related. 100 pounds of dog lunged on leash, and you slipped in chicken manure.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

You go out once a week an hour away to learn about your horse


----------



## samssimonsays

You have to warn people not to let the goats in the house, they WILL try to follow or beat you in side. 

You have people ask what is wrong with the goats and you have to tell them they are only sounding the alarm that someone is here, it is normal. 

People ask what breed of dog your giant rabbit is.

People Freak out when they realize that the dog they were petting all night wasn't actually a dog, it was a goat. 

You discuss how many dogs were at your house the night before but when you think about it, there were only 5 dogs and 3 of those were yours. Then you turn around and realize the three goats are what made it seem like there were "so many dogs". 

When people come over and panic that there is a loose rabbit and all you do is clap and they come running. 

A walk to the mail box looks like a scene out of a movie with a "herd" of goats all following close behind. 

Every conversation ends somehow with talking about some sort of animal, even if it was just a simple how was your day...

You talk about your animals as if they are kids and people with kids have no clue why.


----------



## Baymule

You have more pictures of your CHICKENS on your cell phone than you have of your grandkids.

You have more pictures of your SHEEP on your cell phone than you have of your grandkids.

You have more pictures of your DOGS on your cell phone than you have of your grandkids.

You have more pictures of your HORSES on your cell phone than you have of your grandkids.

You have more pictures of your TRACTOR on your cell phone than you have of your grandkids.

You have pictures on your cell phone of your grandkids riding the horse, playing on the tractor, laying on the floor with the dogs, holding baby lambs, gathering eggs.


----------



## CinnamonEli

You know you're country when...

All you talk about are your critters!


----------



## Baymule

CinnamonEli said:


> You know you're country when...
> 
> All you talk about are your critters!


Amen to that!!!


----------



## Pastor Dave

When you bring in a gallon ice cream bucket from the shed into the house and your 3 year old hollars out, "Bunnies!"

You water and feed the rabbits before church and as soon as the service is over, go and check to see if it is hot enough for ice bottles.

After done with that, you realize you're still wearing your church - going clothes.

Trips away from home lasting longer than 2 hours begin and end with squaring away the stock in the shed.


----------



## Pastor Dave

How abt this one? I remembered because it has been raining all day.
During various seasons, the only way to get Dad to go do things with the family(aside from church on Sunday)
was to wait til rain ensured extra farm work would come to a near halt?


----------



## AClark

You can actively discuss doing a necropsy at the dinner table, and nobody flinches. 
You realize that you should have washed your hands when you find motor oil on your sandwich.
You stopped going to mass 10 years ago because you only get a 2 day weekend and you spend it fixing fences, messing with livestock. 
Leaving for the weekend takes prior planning. 
You leave your shoes on the porch until the mud dries enough you can knock it off (currently where mine are right now)
Your friends call when animals need to be put down because you know what you are doing - worst job ever.


----------



## NH homesteader

Your  friends are all going to concerts and out to bars,  and you just lost your mind because Joel Salatin  is speaking an hour away from you...  In 4 months. 

Yep made my day!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya avoid big 'Crowds' and would rather talk to your animals than the 'Idiots' in society....

When ya have 1 suit hanging in the closet and it is still in the Bag ya brought it home in...but ya have worn out 4 pairs of Overalls in the same length of time...

If ya have to keep reminding yourself that not all people don't have animals too...

When your Schedule is 'Dictated' by which animals Routine requires your 'Attention' next...


----------



## greybeard

Boots, cowboy hat, western shirt and a big ol belt buckle............oh wait--that's a truck driver. Sorry.


----------



## NH homesteader

Your daughter gets mad when she has to drink store bought milk,  eggs or meat.  

Everywhere you go,  you end up with hay falling out of your pocket. 

You get to use the excuse "I'm sorry,  I have to milk my goats"  to get out of invitations to awkward dinner parties. 

Your 4 year old tells anyone and everyone about how mommy gets milk out of the goats teats and how daddy processes a chicken.  Not everyone appreciates this information.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

NH homesteader said:


> Everywhere you go, you end up with hay falling out of your pocket.


And your shoes, and your hair, and it's inside your clothes...


----------



## NH homesteader

My daughter also likes to to share which part of the pig we are currently eating (grammie! We're eating the pigs butt!... Doesn't go over very well)


----------



## farmerjan

You are looking at the calendar to determine when to breed the cattle AI so that it doesn't cause problems with possible knee replacement surgery and recovery time....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@farmerjan sure hope the knee replacement goes Well for ya...they want to do mine, but I won't let them...haven't talked to a single person that says they'd do it again...plus I have a really messed up foot on the same leg...Doc had to agree with me when I told him that there wasn't a reason for the knee if the foot isn't better...I told him I thought it to be better to just take off the leg above the knee...he agreed


----------



## CntryBoy777

When the Wind and the Direction of it 'Dictates' whether ya have TV, Cell, or Internet 'Signal'....oh, and the Leaves on the trees affect it too!!....we just have a TV antenna....no Satelite connection.

If nobody can Find ya cause it doesn't show on their GPS...


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> @farmerjan sure hope the knee replacement goes Well for ya...they want to do mine, but I won't let them...haven't talked to a single person that says they'd do it again...plus I have a really messed up foot on the same leg...Doc had to agree with me when I told him that there wasn't a reason for the knee if the foot isn't better...I told him I thought it to be better to just take off the leg above the knee...he agreed


My FIL had 2, my Uncle 1. Wife's cousin's husband had 2. All are quite happy with the outcome! Then we can add my Dad's ankle, my Uncle's wife's 2 hips. Again, happy! Oh, and the youngest of these was wife's cousin at about 70 years of age. Dad's ankle at 85, FIL's knees around 87, etc.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We need a "you might be goat-crazy IF" thread


----------



## CntryBoy777

Goat Whisperer said:


> We need a "you might be goat-crazy IF" thread


Thought that was the 'Goat Annonymous Thread'....


----------



## Baymule

You have a hay ride on Thanksgiving day and even the grown ups go!


----------



## NH homesteader

@Goat Whisperer start one!


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> My FIL had 2, my Uncle 1. Wife's cousin's husband had 2. All are quite happy with the outcome! Then we can add my Dad's ankle, my Uncle's wife's 2 hips. Again, happy! Oh, and the youngest of these was wife's cousin at about 70 years of age. Dad's ankle at 85, FIL's knees around 87, etc.


@Bruce Did your dad have an ankle replacement or a fusion?  There have been some very mixed results in this area and by different doctors on the knee replacements.  At this point I am doing something that is "considered alternative & experimental" PRP PROLOTHERAPY.  It's been around since the 50's but since they cannot patent it so the doctors and drug companies can't make a million on it, it is not well accepted.  Have done alot of research, talked to a bunch of people who have ALL been very happy with it. If it works as they say, it will rebuild my ankle and knee joints" tendons, ligaments and cartilidge.  OF COURSE, it is not covered by insurance, but hey, with the ridiculously high deductibles nowadays, I have yet ever gotten anything paid for by insurance.  My female doctor clued me in on it and so it is the route that I am taking at this point.  Painful, but very little chance of the complications that surgery has.  And I can go back to work a couple of days after, even if it is still hurting, like it was hurting before anyway....
The reason I had to put that in was because I was trying to time things, to have the knee done,then spring calving, then get through haying season, then fall calving, then have the ankle done late that year to take advantage of the fact that I would have used up my deductible. Plus the ankle they say I will be out for 6 months...
@CntryBoy777  My ankle is so bad 5 different drs want to fuse it, one has said replacement, and none give me more than a 50% chance of good results.....So I am not quite ready for a "slice and dice" of any joint.  I have not yet found anyone that is dissatisfied with the prolotherapy, and I have gone online and talked to alot of people in the drs office that said yes it hurts, and yes they will do it again if it means no surgery.  Kobe Bryant went to germany for a similiar type procedure and highly recommends it.  Have now had 3 treatments and they say I may need up to 12 to get the ankle in fair to good shape due to the wear & tear & damage done over the years pounding on concrete.  Still seems worth it to try to save my own joints.


----------



## Bruce

My father's ankle was replaced. We didn't even know that was possible.

I can see trying the PRP. Kind of like when I was diagnosed with sleep apnea. Stick with the device from hell (CPAP), rip out body parts and see if that works (if not, sorry but can't put them back) or an oral device similar to 2 retainers that hook together. I went for the non surgical method. Quite happy with it for the last 15 or so years.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> My father's ankle was replaced. We didn't even know that was possible.
> 
> I can see trying the PRP. Kind of like when I was diagnosed with sleep apnea. Stick with the device from hell (CPAP), rip out body parts and see if that works (if not, sorry but can't put them back) or an oral device similar to 2 retainers that hook together. I went for the non surgical method. Quite happy with it for the last 15 or so years.



Yeah, I figured that if this didn't work then I was " only out money" haha,  but still had all the original parts.  I have since talked to a couple other friends, and they do something very similiar on horses and also on dogs that are used in field trials and such.  The guy with the show ponies, that are shown in driving classes, said it is very common and he knew exactly what I was talking about when I mentioned it.  Said it is the only way to go to keep an animals "legs under them".
  I can definitely see trying the non-surgical method for the sleep apnea; know a couple of people who have the "machines from he11".  They say ankle replacement is about 10-15 years behind say knee replacement, but the one younger dr. that suggested it seemed very positive.  After the arthroscopic on my knee and not very good results, I am just not sold on all that surgery and then so much recovery.  If there are no other options, then okay;  but I want to try any/every thing I can first.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

DH had prolotherapy on a slipped rib after a major car accident.  They said it might take a series or one might do it.  One injection did the trick for him.  The only other way to stop a slipped rib is to wire it to the sternum - uh NO!  

I've got a split tendon in my ankle and guess what the recommended treatment is?   Surgery, of course.   And my answer is no.  I can't do 4-6 months of recovery.  Who can when you live the lifestyle we do?  I'm going to try prolotherapy on this foot before I ever consider surgery.


----------



## farmerjan

frustratedearthmother said:


> DH had prolotherapy on a slipped rib after a major car accident.  They said it might take a series or one might do it.  One injection did the trick for him.  The only other way to stop a slipped rib is to wire it to the sternum - uh NO!
> 
> I've got a split tendon in my ankle and guess what the recommended treatment is?   Surgery, of course.   And my answer is no.  I can't do 4-6 months of recovery.  Who can when you live the lifestyle we do?  I'm going to try prolotherapy on this foot before I ever consider surgery.



Great to hear that the prolo worked for your DH.  Glad to know that there are people who have heard of it/ used it.  Good luck with the split tendon.  I am having the PRP done on the ankle, and the knee on the same leg that is not that bad yet.  The knee on the other leg is pretty bad,  partially from a car wreck in 07 but after 2 times doing both legs, it is just too much for me to try to get around.  I need one "not so bad" leg to be able to hobble around on.  So that knee is going to wait a bit before I do more.  Also have both shoulders starting to give me some problems, and surgery is NOT in the future because I have yet to find anyone who has had rotator cuff type surgery that has been more than so-so successful.  The dr. doing the PRP told my woman dr. when she went up for some  "work" on her back, that he didn't know how I was even walking.  So I know that it is going to take some time, as he said I didn't get this way overnight, it wasn't going to get fixed overnight...I did talk to one lady there that said she had one treatment on her knee and it was like a miracle, but that her friend had to have 4 before she saw any results....so I am trying to be patient....


----------



## Bruce

If the Dr. doesn't know how you are even walking, you are clearly one tough cookie. I suspect you will fare better than those that "baby" things too much. For example my understanding of knee replacement surgery is that you have to suck up the "after" pain if you want to have decent range of motion. If you don't push past the ouch then the ouch and through the ouch, you won't have near the mobility that is possible and close to what you had back when you had healthy knees.

Good luck with the PRP!


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> If the Dr. doesn't know how you are even walking, you are clearly one tough cookie. I suspect you will fare better than those that "baby" things too much. For example my understanding of knee replacement surgery is that you have to suck up the "after" pain if you want to have decent range of motion. If you don't push past the ouch then the ouch and through the ouch, you won't have near the mobility that is possible and close to what you had back when you had healthy knees.
> 
> Good luck with the PRP!



Yes, I have talked to several people who say that the rehab pain to get the range of motion is pretty bad.  I guess it can be worse than what I have tried to endure, but in the last 6 months or so there are days that I can barely hobble around.  It hurts terribly to stand for more than 15 minutes and I get so stiff in the knee and ankle joints that I dread trying to move.  It's been a bit of a battle.  I guess that I am tough enough, I sure don't want to be considered a "baby" but there are days that I just want to sit and never move.  And of course every dr. has told me that I am not helping myself by continuing my job but there is such a fine line right now with the health insurance/disability ins. situation...  Oh well, you do what you have to do...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Alrighty then!!....we'll try to get 'Back on Track' here...

You might be Country if...

Ya have to get in your vehicle to Drive to the neighbors just to Talk to them...

Everything on the plate before you came from your Farm...except for the Salt and Pepper

Ya can catch Fish without a Rod and Reel...or a Bobber


----------



## Bruce

You use your teeth?? Bobbing for fish?


----------



## SavannahLeigh

You bring your goat inside to hang out.
You wear garbage clothes coz you're always mucking around in animal mud/feces 
Your favorite store is TSC


----------



## farmerjan

on the favourite store being TSC...or the local feed co-op store..

Or your social life is going to the local auction barn for a special cow sale....

Or a vacation is going to visit family and allowing several extra days that you did not tell them about so you can stop at several interesting farms and auction sites on the way home...


----------



## NH homesteader

My husband and I never had a honeymoon.  I just got on the waiting list for a spring buckling  that is 3 hours away, so I told him we could take a "honeymoon"  on the way to get him lol


----------



## Green Acres Farm

When your vacations are going to pick up goats.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya have to stick your TV antenna on a 50' tower to get a Signal....and hope the wind doesn't blow it 'Out of Line'....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

If you are watching stomach contents be drained out of a horse while eating… and it doesn't bother you


----------



## ChickenMomma91

When its nasty out so you wear your rubber boots to work, then after arriving go "oh no, I forgot they had chicken crap on them!" ( I work in a restaurant!)

You talk about the garden plans for the coming season at work so much that your coworkers are looking at your seed catalogs with you when on break and helping to pick out new stuff.

You post so many chicken photos on facebook that even your three yr old niece knows their names! (she has trouble pronouncing them though)


----------



## ChickenMomma91

Oh Jenny also sees and barred rock chicken in a photo and goes "Aunt malmal is that peppy (Pepper)?"


----------



## Chickens

PattySh said:


> The baby turkeys are  hatching and chirping in the incubator on your kitchen table (along with seeds to plant, a chicken catalog and book and collars for the new "kids"( and you're eating dinner at the couch.
> 
> You have a brooder set up on the dresser in your bedroom.
> 
> The monitor in the livingroom is playing "goat tv".  Next episode up new babies due April 6 and 8!
> 
> Parts of the milking machine dangles above the kitchen sink on a hook.
> 
> Baby goats are enjoying their hay by the woodstove (in a puppy playpen).


also guilty

u might be country if the ppl at work look in shock when u say u got goats n this house lol


----------



## Alibo

When you wake up one day and realize the only good shoes you have are your poop kickers and your bare feet

When you squat in the stall to pee because you still have another hour of farm chores

When your four year old knows how conception to birth works because he helped pull the kids

When you talk about your kids and people don't know if you are talking about your goat or humans


----------



## Alibo

When kidding season feels better than christmas!


----------



## Baymule

When your 20 month old grand daughter knows the difference and says Sheep Poop! Chicken Poop! Horse Poop! Dog Poop!


----------



## Chickens

When you have to rake the living room carpet before you can vacuum the floor because the straw wont suck up in vac...

When your family brings the kids to your house because they think you have a petting zoo

When the farmers come into work and ask if you know how to keep the dogs from eating his eggs lol

When ur MIL give you the nick name "ellie may"

When u can remember the date time and weight of ur bb kids but cant remember to put gas in the car


----------



## Chickens

Oh and when you are talking to someone at work and it always ends up about the animals

 when you walk away from one of those conversations and ur co workers turn to each other and say "how are your animals...mine are fine how are your animals... well the rooster was crowing at 4 am and the chickens laid hot pink eggs yesterday" they all think theyre funny lol


----------



## Baymule

Baymule said:


> Chicken poop is worth it's weight in gold.
> 
> You U-turn for bags of leaves.
> 
> And on that fence envy.......a BIG FAT YES!!! And DRIVEWAY ENVY TOO!!!
> 
> And BARN ENVY!!
> 
> I have piles of lumber and used tin in the garage for my "someday" barn (that actually is fixing to happen) and can't get the vehicles in the garage (2-car)


@JoyfulGoats "liked" this post today and I thought about it, decided to update.

Fence envy: We moved 2-14-15 and still have not finished the fencing. LOL But I have the 200' rolls of 2"x4"x48" non climb wire waiting.....

Driveway envy: from the road to over the culvert up to the front gate-it is rock. The circle in front of the house is rock. The 100' in between is wood chip mulch. It at least keeps the dust down. I strongly ADMIRE asphalt or concrete driveways!

Piles of lumber in the garage: We _moved_ them and put them under the brand new carport we had put up! At one point I could park my tractor under the carport. A hail storm was coming one night and my husband told me to back the tractor out and put my car under the carport. You might be country if......you not only say no, but HELL NO! MY tractor is NOT going to get beat to crap by a hail storm!

Barn Envy: YES!!! I now have a 36'x36' new BARN!!!! And we used my piles of used/reject/cull lumber! We did buy brand new R panel metal for the roof and sides. So I don't have barn envy any more.

Back to the piles of lumber.......I added MORE to it....... back to not being able to park either vehicle or the tractor either, under the carport......

We have over 30 bags of leaves.......

I have a chicken poop compost pile......YES!!!

You might be country if......

You stopped power line contractors that were chipping up tree branches and asked if they needed a place to dump the wood chips.......and over 80 truck loads later, they have finally gone to another location.....

You measure wealth by piles of wood chip mulch, bags of leaves, piles of lumber, piles of used tin, AND you just scored 64 cement blocks from a torn down building AND you got them for FREE!

The neighbor offered cow manure mixed with hay from the winter holding lot and you got 2 eight yard dump trailer loads......and this makes you happy......very, very, happy.....

All the neighbors think you're 'effing NUTS


----------



## Bruce

Must be you have the wrong kind of neighbors!


----------



## JoyfulGoats

Haha Baymule, can you tell I've been lurking? 

We are having a house built, and on the same street there are many houses that will be built by the same builder but they have wooded lots (we bought our land by ourselves previously, the others are buying it with the builder). We asked the builder if the wood will be made into chips, and if so they could leave it on our lot since it's literally across the street, but unfortunately they will be leaving it as firewood for the new owners.

I haven't already moved to the countryside yet, but for years now we've been picking up leaf bags from all our neighbours. They are obsessed with removing every little leaf, and we just pick them up. Before we couldn't take much because our backyard was only 50x125ft, but now with 8 acres, we will have a lot more to cover! This year we picked up probably over 100 bags. Our neighbours definitely think we are crazy.


----------



## Baymule

@JoyfulGoats build a chicken coop and run, fill with leaves. The chickens will shred the leaves, poop all over them and make your compost. Clean out the coop and fill back up with leaves!


----------



## newton the goat

When an old gutted out camper trailer you got for $100 makes the perfect all year round chicken coop.

When you drive your friends mental describing your animals to a "T" and expecting them to remember each animal whenever you tell them stories about their shinnanigans (which they do because it's all you ever talk about)

When you are contemplating putting your farm jeans up for sale with all the mud and manure on them after seeing a pair with "fake mud marks" go for $425 bucks


----------



## Poka_Doodle

When you realise that you like your animals better then your school friends.
When Murdoch's is a second grocery store that you know you're way through.
When you go running through a hail storm to feed your horse and put a chick inside.
When you realize that you'd rather wear a show shirt and jeans then a dress.


----------



## AClark

When you look forward to the weekend so you can get stuff done, not relax.
When your horse hair covered jeans are "good enough" to wear out in public.

I also debating selling jeans in my closet with permanent mud stains and holes after seeing that $425 pair of jeans with fake mud on them. I think I want $500 for them though, that's certified horse crap between the knees from trimming feet.


----------



## Pastor Dave

You might be country if no one from the congregation recognizes you throughout the week (out of your banded collar shirt and slacks--jacket optional) because you're in bib overalls and cap, and haven't shaved yet. Had one lady that helps teach children's Sunday School return my greeting in line at the IGA, and took her a couple minutes to recognize me.

Of course there are many days after chores I have to dress for some type of clergy duty, and then return to bibs for evening chores.

I have had to go gack in to change jackets or boots before leaving for town because I put on the wrong ones. Now, I leave a Carhart in my truck with extra pair of mud boots. Just in case...


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> When you realize that you'd rather wear a show shirt and jeans then a dress.


I guess I was born country. I've never had a desire to wear a dress


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Dresses are only for Mexico, and Easter church. They're not for Easter though.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

When you go stand in the light rain happily...


----------



## Chicken Girl

When your calendar is of farm animals


----------



## BYHforlife

When you have a nervous breakdown, all you can say is "animals"

When you see store bought eggs and think, "someone painted them WHITE!"


----------



## newton the goat

If you have baling twine in a container off to the side and find yourself insisting that you will someday find use it for it


----------



## BYHforlife

If you invite someone over and lead them to the barn, saying, "The house is for the animals!"


----------



## Baymule

when you go to Aldi's to buy their eggs for 15 cents a dozen to boil and feed to the pigs, because the pigs are NOT getting my eggs!!!


----------



## TAH

When you wear your nice clothes and don't care if they rip! And I do this all the time!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

When you care about having show shirts more then skirts.


----------



## CinnamonEli

When the only thing you find to talk to people about are your animals and the goings on at the farm.


----------



## Chicken Girl

When your friend asks what you want to do after college and you say have your own farm


----------



## CinnamonEli

When you pull bits of hay out of your pockets all the time - no matter if they are nice or barn clothes.


----------



## CinnamonEli

When you pull bits of hay out of your pockets all the time - no matter if they are nice or barn clothes.


----------



## TAH

When someone say want to have fun and you answer with "let's go milk goats"! I did this to one of my friends and he had a blast once he helped me.... After that when ever he came over he wanted to help me milk the goats!


----------



## TAH

Already to to go shopping and the only place you go is to the feed store!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

You might be country if:
When your neighbor comes over and knows all the chickens names!


----------



## TAH

When you have to tell people you can't come over because you have a goat about to have kids!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## TwoCrows

When you have more pictures of your barnyard critters in your wallet or phone than you do of your family!


----------



## TAH

When you get asked what you going to do today and you say butcher chickens! My fav thing to do!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

My fav thing to do is go collect eggs everyday! I have a broody! Her name is Tudy!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

When you talk about how much you adore your summer job of raising meat chickens.


----------



## TAH

Wehn your neighbor says don't your animals stink and you kiss them!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

When your John Deere can outrun some cars!
(Actually happened! Car tried to pass me, NOPE!)


----------



## CinnamonEli

When someone is totally disgusted to shake your hand because you have dirt packed around fingernails or your hand smells like sweaty horses.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

If you know all your chickens unique "balks"
If you know all the rooster calls!


----------



## CinnamonEli

When you know each animal by name, but yet you can't remember more than three human names


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Amen to that!


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Amen to that!


x2


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

-you get dressed up (aka make sure you look nice) when going to the feed store. 
-you spend a Saturday with your folks visiting feed stores to see who has the best plants and what critters they've got for sale and then spend hours at a newly opened Atwoods and LOVE it.
-you have no guilt in buying as many chicks you want from multiple places because it's that time to replace the layer flock and you only do it once every two years
-you love the long drives to pick up a new goat because the scenery is just beautiful
-you would love a job working outdoors
-half your closet shelf and one bathroom shelf is for the critter's medicinal and supplement supplies
-you don't mind mucking stalls, grooming, or feeding horses just to be around them
-you enjoy youtube videos about horse training or goat care




frustratedearthmother said:


> _"you're willing to drive 8 hours to pick up a new animal, but you hate driving the 1 or so to visit friends/family"_ Guilty...



Honestly, I love the two and a half hour drive to my grandparents because that means it's vacation time for me!!


----------



## CinnamonEli

We drive an hour to church on sundays.  Love long drives


----------



## Sourland

You know you're country when your animals are cleaner than you.


----------



## CuzChickens

When
There are more farm stores than grocery stores in town

The traffic jams are created by livestock

You have one pair of shoes, (who needs them anyway?)

You get more excited over new hatchlings than a mall trip

You miss a swim meet because your heifer is due sometime in the nest there weeks

Your little sister thinks pasteurized milk is water with food coloring in it

Dinner table topics are- who is in labor, who has parasites, what stall needs mucking, who is helping butcher the pigs

You spend Saturdays butchering chickens instead of partying.

I could go on for hours.....


----------



## Baymule

When your 2 year old grand daughter hears the rooster crow and says, "Eat that mean rooster!"


----------



## Bruce

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> If you know all your chickens unique "balks"
> If you know all the rooster calls!


Guilty on the first part, yep I can tell each chicken without looking at them. No roosters though.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Can I join!?


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

Can I join also!?


----------



## Bruce

Anyone can join! Put out your best/funniest "if"


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Yes!!! I'll give it a go!

When you stick your finger in your plants to see if they need to be watered, even though you have put your bunny's pee and poo in those plants.

You've wanted to wear your boots in the middle of summer.

Has slid down a waterfall in all clothes, ON PURPOSE.

When you've seen a snake go right past your feet, you let it go on and you carry on with your hike like nothing ever happened. (It was garden snake)

You have stuck your hands, about to your elbows, in red, staining RED mud, just so you can make a brick.

You have played in cow manure soil for your garden, then realized it and said... Oh well! And you kept rolling around in it.

You have taken your shoes off in molded, bug infested hay and was fine with it.


----------



## Baymule

When you name your pigs Bacon, Sausage, Pork Chop.....and J-Lo because she has a bodacious BIG BUTT!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

I got another!

When your little brother can sound JUST like your Silkie's egg song and says, "I'm trying to lay an egg!"


----------



## CinnamonEli

BunnyBoxHop said:


> I got another!
> 
> When your little brother can sound JUST like your Silkie's egg song and says, "I'm trying to lay an egg!"


This one


----------



## BantammChick

you know you're country when you have a ''chick room'' and a ''baby goat room'' at the same time. And when hatch day comes,you run to the incubator at least 3 times a hatch. and when your calendar is almost filled with ''eggs hatch'' days


----------



## Poka_Doodle

When you plan to work at a feed store.
When you prefer a ShowTec hat
When your buckles are your prized possessions
When you can spend an entire two months of cross country not getting hurt, but the sprint to see your friend get grand champion lamb messes up your ankle.
When in your free day you make sure to ride, and manage to get bruises from that
When your animals are your best friends


----------



## Baymule

When a sow talks to you and you know what she's saying. And you talk back to her and she knows what you are saying.


----------



## Bruce

Pig Latin?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Pig Latin?


This is Texas......it would be Tex-Mex.....DUH


----------



## rosti




----------



## CntryBoy777

When getting dressed up means ya put on a new Tshirt and clean jeans....and your go-to-town shoes....


----------



## Baymule

rosti said:


> View attachment 39041



I HAVE DONE THIS!!! 



CntryBoy777 said:


> When getting dressed up means ya put on a new Tshirt and clean jeans....and your go-to-town shoes....



I have farm blue jeans and town blue jeans. I have farm Tshirts and town Tshirts. And I have farm shoes that look really really bad......I hate it when I forget to change and wear them to town. I look like a bum...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I even have a go to town hat, cause the home hat is faded from sweat and sun....


----------



## Mini Horses

CinnamonEli said:


> When you know each animal by name, but yet you can't remember more than three human names



When you can't remember a human name but know them BECAUSE you remember their animals and their names.    (Too many horse shows.)

When you think nothing of stuffing your arm up the butt of a mare, doe or ewe to help straighten up an impending birthing....even in your best PJs or sunday clothes.

When you call out for work because your animals need you at home.


----------



## RacehorsesRock

When you don't mind running your hand through a horses tail and getting manure on your hand.


----------



## newton the goat

When you find baling twine and feed bag strings EVERYWHERE!!!! Like every jacket pocket and even somehow in the washing machine though you swear you emptied out your pockets before you even put them in there


----------



## Baymule

When you carry baling twine in your car/truck because you might need to tie something back on it.


----------



## TAH

Baymule said:


> When you carry baling twine in your car/truck because you might need to tie something back on it.


Totally my dad! 

And me.


----------



## TAH

You know your country when, you find yourself using you dogs leashes to hook up gates. Might explain why my leashes are being used for other things. 

You might be country when, you grab a bale of hay and a book, and pack it out in the barn for a peaceful place. 

When you tell your siblings for fun time there going to help me muck out the barn.


----------



## The Angry Hen

Or when you have eggs and chicken feed in your pockets.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I was going to replace knives with guns, but it's more than six, and I guess I have just as many knives too.


----------



## The Angry Hen

Pastor Dave said:


> I was going to replace knives with guns, but it's more than six, and I guess I have just as many knives too.



Ha ha! I most definitely can relate to that... either way I guess that six is too low of a number when it comes to weaponry.


----------



## Baymule

You know you're country when hay gets in your underwear.


----------



## TAH

you know your country when you forget to bring a tail to the barn so you put it up with Bailing twine. I actually do this often.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am guessing this has something to do with hair...?






I seldom am worried with such things.
However, I can relate to using baling twine on anything and everything needing tied.


----------



## newton the goat

You know your country when Getting covered in poop is just the norm for you and it doesnt even phase you anymore


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry

...when you sing "Bunny, bunny, bunny. BUUUUNNNY!" (to the tune of The O'Jays' song For The Love of Money) and all the bunnies and rabbits come up to their cage doors to see you...and you consider that one of your favorite times of the day!


----------

